# Armor All Extreme Tire Shine ate into my paint...



## moxiefreak (Nov 21, 2004)

I decided to shine up my X5's tires today by applying Armor All's Extreme Tire Shine onto them. Unfortunately, I was careless and a few drops landed on my car's paint and ate into it. I have what appear to be a number of "pimples". Needless to say, I am not at all happy with myself.

Is there any easy way to treat these sections to minimize the appearance of these pimples? I have my official BMW touch-up paint, but I suspect that might be overkill for this-- maybe not? Any advice would be appreciated. While the spots are probably only noticable to me, I'm really angry at myself right now. :madrazz:


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

moxiefreak said:


> I decided to shine up my X5's tires today by applying Armor All's Extreme Tire Shine onto them. Unfortunately, I was careless and a few drops landed on my car's paint and ate into it. I have what appear to be a number of "pimples". Needless to say, I am not at all happy with myself.
> 
> Is there any easy way to treat these sections to minimize the appearance of these pimples? I have my official BMW touch-up paint, but I suspect that might be overkill for this-- maybe not? Any advice would be appreciated. While the spots are probably only noticable to me, I'm really angry at myself right now. :madrazz:


Are you sure it didn't just stain the paint? Try some paint cleaner to see if the spots come out.

I wouldn't imagine they would make such a product, since if it harms your paint, it is likely messing up your wheel finish too.


----------



## moxiefreak (Nov 21, 2004)

xspeedy said:


> Are you sure it didn't just stain the paint? Try some paint cleaner to see if the spots come out.
> 
> I wouldn't image they would make such a product, since if it harms your paint, it is likely messing up your wheel finish too.


I'm sure; it left a noticable "pimple" that can be seen when viewing the spots from an angle.

http://www.epinions.com/content_27317341828

Further confirms it


----------



## Tangent (Jan 18, 2004)

That's why I never spray Armor-All directly on the tires. I spray it onto a rag away from the car so there's no chance of Armor-All mist hazing the car, then applying it to the tires that way. Looks the same and I don't end up with spots on my wheels or paint.


----------



## Double Vanos (Aug 20, 2003)

I use eagle one tire wet, its perfect wont harm the paint and it looks good especially when applied with the applicator.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Just say no to anything from Armor All.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> Just say no to anything from Armor All.


:eeps: http://www.is300.net/forums/showthread.php?t=147582 :eeps:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

alee said:


> :eeps: http://www.is300.net/forums/showthread.php?t=147582 :eeps:


Well, JFB is a mental disorder, not a product problem.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

moxiefreak said:


> I decided to shine up my X5's tires today by applying Armor All's Extreme Tire Shine onto them. Unfortunately, I was careless and a few drops landed on my car's paint and ate into it. I have what appear to be a number of "pimples". Needless to say, I am not at all happy with myself.
> 
> Is there any easy way to treat these sections to minimize the appearance of these pimples? I have my official BMW touch-up paint, but I suspect that might be overkill for this-- maybe not? Any advice would be appreciated. While the spots are probably only noticable to me, I'm really angry at myself right now. :madrazz:


 That is incredible. :jawdrop: I am glad I am not a big fan of high gloss on tires though I do use Amor All Tire Foam and have never had a problem.


----------



## DougG (Mar 21, 2004)

I used Armor-All on the seat of my Husqvarna dirt bike a number of years ago. It looked really good until I took off riding it with my nylon/leather riding pants on and nearly lost the family jewels as I slid right off the back of the bike the first time I gassed it! :rofl: 

I just used it yesterday on my pedals after cleaning the winter grime off of them, but remembered to take it easy for a while until the slickness wore off.


----------

